# Drywall bits.



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

My question. Here goes. I've always purchased the roto zip xbits 2 pack. Roughly 12$ here in Texas. And easily they wear down super fast. Like they are down in 2 days. And 12$ every week a year. Easily 600$s. And that's just on one router/ cutout tool. I own 4 as I am in charge of a small crew. **** adds up. Everyone knows the burden of constantly buying, replacing, fixing and even loosing tools. It's a lot of money we toss away every year. I would like to know if anyone knows where I could possibly get a 50/ or 100 pack of 3/16 or 1/4 drywall bits. The thick ones that are good on outlet boxes as well as doors as they tend to last a bit longer.


----------



## Bash (Jan 9, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0008JHBDW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

What are you hanging? 5/8" on steel? Doing shacks I use standard bits. I don't think I use 50 a year.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Roto-Zip-ZipBit-Zip-Bits-50-Pack-ZB-New-/221611458432?nav=SEARCH


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I find when bits are sharp or bran new they break easy if you don't push the first few rought to fast the bit will harden from the heat. Dull bits last forever but a new bit feels so much better. I use standard on steel and guide points on wood and plastic x bits are great but 1/8 bits will last just as long if you don't break them on you first two roughts. And hey what wrong with a nice dull bit lol


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> I find when bits are sharp or bran new they break easy if you don't push the first few rought to fast the bit will harden from the heat. Dull bits last forever but a new bit feels so much better. I use standard on steel and guide points on wood and plastic x bits are great but 1/8 bits will last just as long if you don't break them on you first two roughts. And hey what wrong with a nice dull bit lol


I used guide points on everything and can honestly say I've never paid for 1 single bit. Seemed to me the others burned up to fast on steel electrical boxes.


----------

